# I want to buy a scroll saw.



## whiteturbo (16 May 2019)

I am looking for a used Delta 40-560 2 speed or variable speed, I dont even care if its working or not because all i actually want is the base. I bought one and the cast iron base was damaged in transit, long story so wont go into it. The table pivots at 2 points on the base and then the angle is locked by a handle, The two pivot points are broken and are unrepairable(not sure if thats a word lol) its cast iron which is quite difficult to weld unless you have an oven specially for that purpose, i know because i used to be a welder fabricator in another life. Anyway if anyone has one for sale please let me know otherwise its scrap and its actually in very good nick apart from the base.


----------



## whatknot (17 May 2019)

Where are you?


----------



## powertools (17 May 2019)

I am happy to acknowledge that you have more experience of welding than i have but i have never had a problem welding cast iron in small sections that you need to do to fix the saw you have got.


----------



## whiteturbo (18 May 2019)

whatknot":1ydu0m2n said:


> Where are you?



Bristol


----------



## whiteturbo (18 May 2019)

Welding cast iron is easy(its like welding plastic) the problem is its granular structure is very small which mean unless it ALL expands and contracts at the same rate it cracks unless its a large enough casting to dissipate the heat generated slowly enough, So a casting that it basically a box but with small bits(the table mounting points) is murder because you weld it and as it cools it cracks, usually at the base of the fresh weld. The City and guilds test used to be a cast iron wheel about a foot in diameter with 8 spokes, and they would break it with a hammer in front of you and the test was to weld it back together with out cracks. the trick was to keep it all the same temperature so you heat it up weld a bit ,heat up, weld a bit, you get the point. Large castings are easy but small bits are a pain. Anyway I dont have the equipment to do the job myself anymore, and getting someone else to do it would cost more than the saw is worth.


----------



## whatknot (19 May 2019)

Sorry I didn't get a notification of your reply

I wondered as there was one for sale in Norfolk on Gumtree, cheap enough but a wee bit to far I guess 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/power-saws/sc ... 1339754266





whiteturbo":2wd5qc9a said:


> whatknot":2wd5qc9a said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you?
> ...


----------



## powertools (19 May 2019)

I was really lucky when I did my welding training some 30 odd years ago in that I had a a really old school teacher who not only taught me the theory and practice of welding 12 inch cracks in irreplaceable engine blocks but then went on to show me that for much less stressed items you can forget a lot of the theory and still complete a satisfactory repair.
He also taught me how to tig weld aluminium and then went on to show me how to gaze weld it.


----------



## MrTeroo (19 May 2019)

whatknot":36xeutnw said:



> Sorry I didn't get a notification of your reply
> 
> I wondered as there was one for sale in Norfolk on Gumtree, cheap enough but a wee bit to far I guess
> 
> ...



You could ask for a courier quote on Shipley. If you are not in a hurry it may be reasonable.

https://www.shiply.com/courier-service


----------



## whiteturbo (21 May 2019)

Tried that one, They are not interested in posting. Dont blame them really, a lot of hassle for £30.


----------



## whatknot (21 May 2019)

By coincidence, just got an alert from ebay 

eBay item number: 254238023570

In Bristol


----------



## MrTeroo (21 May 2019)

Whiteturbo, if you succeed in buying a donor saw and you end up with two of the blade change tools, would you consider selling one to me?

I don't have one. I have cobbled something together with a length of steel bar and a hex driver with a handle.

It works but it's very fiddly


----------



## whiteturbo (21 May 2019)

If i can ever find a donor saw and it has a blade changing tool, I will gladly let you have it, for just the cost of the postage. BUT i wouldn't hold your breath, this could take some time.


----------



## whiteturbo (21 May 2019)

whatknot":2fmsp7r2 said:


> By coincidence, just got an alert from ebay
> 
> eBay item number: 254238023570
> 
> In Bristol



Thanks! I dont have transport but i could do a taxi, so emailed him to find out where in Bristol he is before bidding, keep your fingers crossed for me. Wait a minute, Damn its a 40-540 different base to mine, earlier model. Oh well, close one, have to be patent a bit longer.


----------



## loftyhermes (22 May 2019)

The only difference as far as know between the 40-540 and the 560 type 2 is that the 540 is variable speed and the 560 is two speed. The 560 type one didn't have the quickset blade clamps. Are you sure the base is different?


----------



## whatknot (22 May 2019)

Looking at the two saws, the base does appear to be the same one, certainly worth the OP investigating I would say


----------



## whiteturbo (24 May 2019)

loftyhermes":1q6d3ug1 said:


> The only difference as far as know between the 40-540 and the 560 type 2 is that the 540 is variable speed and the 560 is two speed. The 560 type one didn't have the quickset blade clamps. Are you sure the base is different?



Yes its totaly different, its single speed no quick blade change, and the base is one casting, the 560 has the rear feet bolted on, I thought the base would be the same until i looked closely at it, not worth taking the risk or i might end up with a collection of scroll saws when i only want one. The 40-560 came in two flavours, 2 speed and variable speed and both had quickset clamps(not sure if that was true when they were first released but the later ones did) Delta has a ridiculous numbering system, i mean how can a single speed and a variable speed have the same number, thats yanks for you i suppose.


----------



## whiteturbo (25 May 2019)

my bad it was a 40-530 not a 540


----------



## MrTeroo (17 Jun 2019)

Whiteturbo

Are you still looking for a Delta 40-560?
There is one on eBay at the moment 

Item number 333222999321

It's in Newcastle but you could find someone to bring it to you on Shipley.


----------



## MrTeroo (4 Jul 2019)

Whiteturbo

There's a base only for sale in the USA but they offer postage?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Delta-40-560 ... SwsVpdGnSb


----------

